# Happy Metrology Day



## Eddyde (May 20, 2017)

Today, May 20th, Is World Metrology Day!

http://www.worldmetrologyday.org

Let the celebration begin and continue into the wee hours of the morning....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 20, 2017)

I'm gonna get good and calibrated() in honor!


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 20, 2017)

It's also World Whisky Day.  To celebrate the dual holiday perhaps we should get drunk and then measure things to 0.0001"'

http://www.worldwhiskyday.com/what-world-whisky-day/


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 21, 2017)

I didn't open it until this morning, but yesterday Starrett sent me this email:

http://www.starrett.com
Hello Charles,
Did you know that today, May 20th, is World Metrology Day?
On this day, in 1875 the Metre Convention was signed. This treaty
provides the basis for a coherent measurement system worldwide that
underpins scientific discovery and innovation, industrial manufacturing
and international trade, as well as the improvement of the quality of
life and the protection of the global environment. Read more about it
here.
http://www.worldmetrologyday.org/
Starrett has been providing quality metrology tools since 1880, nearly
as long as standardized measurement. Our tools have been passed down
from generation to generation, with some from that time period still in
regular use. We're proud to know that people trust our products when
precision counts. Please click here
http://www.starrett.com/about
to learn more about our company history, or you can click here
http://www.starrett.com
to view our products.
Happy Metrology Day!
The L.S. Starrett Company
121 Crescent Street | Athol, MA 01331 - USA
Phone: (978) 249-3551 | Fax: (978) 249-8495
www.starrett.com
http://www.starrettc


----------



## 4GSR (May 21, 2017)

Hey, I got that same email.  Didn't open it though.


----------

